# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Mandolin repair-calling all luthiers and string instrument repairmen!

## heavenlyboy34

Well, my mandolin has a broken nut at one of the G courses. :'( #kurwa  I'd rather give my business to an RPFer if any of you in the Phoenix area know how to do this kind of thing if possible.  If you can do it, just let me know and we'll work out the details.

----------

